# Help-lost instructions for Paklab Kit



## AidenHalle (Oct 16, 2011)

I have lost the instructions for a 4 week Vino Europa Paklab kit and their website seems to be down. Can someone help?
Thanks


----------



## Giovannino (Oct 17, 2011)

Instructions are on their website - second last button on the left.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 17, 2011)

AidenHalle said:


> I have lost the instructions for a 4 week Vino Europa Paklab kit and their *website seems to be down*. Can someone help?
> Thanks





Giovannino said:


> *Instructions are on their website *- second last button on the left.



A link to something would be helpful.

When I click on my Paklab bookmark, I get the new MonVin page which has no buttons on the left side of the page. Looking around the site I see no instructions, just a store that wants my money.

Steve


----------



## Giovannino (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry guys my mistake - I was thinking of someone else.

*Lesson learnt - check the site first*

I apologise.


----------



## Giovannino (Oct 17, 2011)

AidenHalle said:


> I have lost the instructions for a 4 week Vino Europa Paklab kit and their website seems to be down. Can someone help?
> Thanks



I have the instructions for you. Send me an email at the address posted in a PM.

Or, if it worked, it's attached. 

View attachment 4 wk eng .pdf


----------



## AidenHalle (Oct 17, 2011)

The link worked- thank you soo much


----------



## Giovannino (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad to have been of help. Had to somehow make-up for my earlier idotic mistake.

Enjoy lachryma vitis.


----------



## flavio (Apr 25, 2014)

The link worked for me too- thank you soo much Giovannino.

Pak lab made a mistake:
in the 4 weeks wine kit i found the 6 weeks instruction sheet! and the stabilizer instead of the sulfite required for the 4 weeks kit.
Flavio


----------

